# Air bubbles in surface of soap?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I made two batches of soap the other day - both had a few air bubbles on the surface. Didn't see any inside when I cut them. I've never had that happen before. Any idea what caused it?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Did you use a stick blender? If the stick blender was allowed to come to the surface of the soap it can cause air bubbles.

Sara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I did use a stick blender - I'll be more careful next time and see what happens.

Thanks, Sara!
PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep Sara is right


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

That makes sense - I've been making soap for over 2 years now, but just recently started adding colors, and have had trouble getting them to blend in well. I love it when a problem is easily figured out and fixed!

You guys are awesome!
PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

PJ, when I mix colors in, I mix in a large 8 cup measuring cup and blend my colors in with some of my soap first. 
Yep, keep that stick blender low in the pot to avoid air in soap.. 
You can slam your mold to get air out, I hate to do that, it can make a mess if slamming too hard.. Raw soap is so messy.. 
Barbara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Barbara - at what point do you mix the color in with some of the soap - before trace? 
PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Very light trace when the mix is together well.. if you stop stirring and notice that the mixture is separating, stir some more.. You don't want to take any out of the pot when it isn't holding together well or you will get what floats to the top of the pot.. so when the lye mix and oil mix is holding together well enough to stay together.. 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The new stick blenders that have wavy bottoms, rather than falt bottoms with cut outs on the side are causing alot of problems with bubbles on the surface of your soap. Also are you using soybean oil? It can also cause a problem in RTCP. Vicki


----------

